# the new curly guy



## davduckman2010 (Mar 20, 2013)

been cutting and stacking large ambrosia maple trees for three weeks. came across a big guy today that looked narly . and heres the innerds of him the big blocks 17 x 15 x 5 3/4 hope the rest of the trees the same. duckman

[attachment=20976]

[attachment=20977]

[attachment=20978]

[attachment=20981]

[attachment=20979]

[attachment=20982]

[attachment=20983]

[attachment=20984]


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 21, 2013)

Man, that's crazy purty.


----------

